# could hot tea cause problems?



## SusanKay (Jul 16, 2001)

I love hot tea (herbal, and I have a whole drawer full of them). When I get ill with IBS, I think I should drink even more, but I have long had a suspicion that this is oftentimes bring on my attacks. Is this possible? _bringing on_


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on which herbal teas.Many herbs have digestive effects and the tea could be bothersome to you.Peppermint and chamomile for the most part seem to be OK herbal teas for IBS, but there is no universally safe food or drink.Some people find large volumes of liquids may set things off so if your overall volume of liquid changes that could be a factor. K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on which herbal teas.Many herbs have digestive effects and the tea could be bothersome to you.Peppermint and chamomile for the most part seem to be OK herbal teas for IBS, but there is no universally safe food or drink.Some people find large volumes of liquids may set things off so if your overall volume of liquid changes that could be a factor. K.


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Everyone says that Peppermint tea is great for IBS, so I went out and got some, and started drinking some hot tea every night. But it seemed to cause problems for me. . .caused alot of gas and the "gurgling stomach" thing which I hate. So I stopped with the tea, and things got better. So maybe the tea thing just isn't for everyone??


----------



## Kristoffer (Nov 2, 2001)

Everyone says that Peppermint tea is great for IBS, so I went out and got some, and started drinking some hot tea every night. But it seemed to cause problems for me. . .caused alot of gas and the "gurgling stomach" thing which I hate. So I stopped with the tea, and things got better. So maybe the tea thing just isn't for everyone??


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I know that regular tea, caffeinated or not, can cause diarrhea-like BMs, that come on all of a sudden for me.But herbal, non-caffeine teas don't. They're a Godsend.


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I know that regular tea, caffeinated or not, can cause diarrhea-like BMs, that come on all of a sudden for me.But herbal, non-caffeine teas don't. They're a Godsend.


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

I always found hot tea got things "moving" for me. This can be a good thing in the morning to start my day off. I have been drinking peppermint tea, and it has helped me sooo much but only b/c I have bad abdominal cramps. I have not had any painful BM's in the morning since drinking this...but this is just me...


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

I always found hot tea got things "moving" for me. This can be a good thing in the morning to start my day off. I have been drinking peppermint tea, and it has helped me sooo much but only b/c I have bad abdominal cramps. I have not had any painful BM's in the morning since drinking this...but this is just me...


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

I have read posts that IBS sufferers may have problems from drinking either too hot or too cold drinks. So maybe the tea itself is not causing the problem. Try drinking it lukewarm...I know, doesn't sound very inviting, does it?


----------



## Katydid (Jul 17, 2001)

I have read posts that IBS sufferers may have problems from drinking either too hot or too cold drinks. So maybe the tea itself is not causing the problem. Try drinking it lukewarm...I know, doesn't sound very inviting, does it?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Could it be that the tea is loaded with caffefine?Also, I have similar problems with COLD drinks. I prefer to drink things at room temperature.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Could it be that the tea is loaded with caffefine?Also, I have similar problems with COLD drinks. I prefer to drink things at room temperature.


----------



## Sabrina (Mar 20, 2001)

If my stomach starts cramping bad and I know a big "explosion" is about to happen I drink a big cup of HOT tea or even HOT water and it speeds up the diareha. I don't sip it I drink it as fast as I safely can. Can't do this at work but I do at home. At work I avoid hot liquids and most everything else.


----------



## Sabrina (Mar 20, 2001)

If my stomach starts cramping bad and I know a big "explosion" is about to happen I drink a big cup of HOT tea or even HOT water and it speeds up the diareha. I don't sip it I drink it as fast as I safely can. Can't do this at work but I do at home. At work I avoid hot liquids and most everything else.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Susan, it is possible for the heat of a liquid to set off your IBS either to hot or to cold, perhaps as well as some ingredients in the individual teas.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Susan, it is possible for the heat of a liquid to set off your IBS either to hot or to cold, perhaps as well as some ingredients in the individual teas.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Any tea that is red seems especially bad for me. The ones that contain Hibiscus and RoseHips seem to cause an especially bad reaction in me. I think the more acid the ingredients, the worse they seem. I have also gotten reaction from having too much peppermint. Otherwise, I drink a lot of hot tea, and find it very soothing in most cases. I leave out the lemon and sugar. I think it is good if you use it to follow your fiber with, especially with slow transit/sluggish bowel problems. I would say if your having problems with frequent loose stools, I would definitely leave out the caffeine.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Any tea that is red seems especially bad for me. The ones that contain Hibiscus and RoseHips seem to cause an especially bad reaction in me. I think the more acid the ingredients, the worse they seem. I have also gotten reaction from having too much peppermint. Otherwise, I drink a lot of hot tea, and find it very soothing in most cases. I leave out the lemon and sugar. I think it is good if you use it to follow your fiber with, especially with slow transit/sluggish bowel problems. I would say if your having problems with frequent loose stools, I would definitely leave out the caffeine.


----------

